# Black Cockapoo's Nails



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

So, I have been getting ready for the big adventure of grooming Stela myself. 
I researched , I bought equipment and decided I would give it a try! Yesterday I gave Stela a bath with the idea of doing that+nail clipping on the first day and a trim today. 
I started cutting her nails. First four where white (that went fine) and the fifth one was black as is the rest of her nails....I cut, but , unfortunately too deep, she yelped and I got so upset, it started to bleed, I had the styptic powder, the bleeding stopped soon, but I stopped the "operation" as well....I was too upset to continue  
So, how do I judge on black nails where I should cut??? I really want to continue today with everything, but now I am second guessing my abilities?!?!? I just don't want to hurt her!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Black nails are tricky.
Just take a tiny bit off - it will help both you and her to regain your confidence - you can always take a little more off in a weeks time.
Kiki's nails are black too - and I just take a tiny bit off. To be honest really just her dew claws that need doing as we do quite a lot of pavement bashing and she wears the others down just on her walks.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It gets easier with time especially with your own dog as you Lear how their nails grow.

All incas Naples are black and some of echos are black, but its gypsys tan nailr I have caught the quick on more because her quick is so long. 

The best thing to do is just take off small bits, or use a file if your dog will let you.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought nail clippers with a guard on them so you can't cut too much off, my Max is black as are his nail.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Try to look at the nail and pad together and only trim the nail where it is longer than the bottom of the pad - the bit that would be hitting the ground - dogs that walk a lot on hard ground wear them down to this level and they don't need trimming further - not easy to tell on a hairy foot I know!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah bless you but you must not let it put you off. It's like riding a bike, if you fall off you must get back on. Both of mine have black claws and I use the little and often approach. I've never cut the quick yet ray: If you're really worried you could always try filing them down instead although I've never really looked in to this and don't how good this method is.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your advice and words of encouragement. Her nails are probably not too long anyway; I'll be careful and cut only tiny bits.


----------

